# Moving from Keto to Steak and Eggs - advice please



## Scouse_Jules (Aug 12, 2010)

Hello

Last year I managed to lose 4 stone from using a keto diet and a short period on Steak and Eggs.

Since last September, university and tendon damage in both feet has helped me put it all back on. I am now standing at 5'7" and 19 stone and 43 years old.

Tendons are pretty much ok now and I can manage my time better so want to get back into my gym and weight loss.

I want to jump back in with Steak and Eggs, my diet will be just that for a period of about a month at first. no carbs at all. and the introducing dark green veggies after that.

My fats will be olive oil and coconut oil

I need to know what supps I am going to need. I will be taking on psyllium husk for fibre, fish oils, mulit vit. what else do you lads think?

Exercise is cardio daily (5 days) 30 mins slow right now due to tendons and being unfit. But I know that after around 2/3 weeks i will be back to my HIIT (15 mins per day). I will start lifting and have a 4 day routine.

Im no expert and really looking for a steer from people who have done this

Thanks


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Why wait a month to introduce the green veg. It will make hardly and difference to your calorie intake and you will be getting alot of needed fibre from them.


----------



## Scouse_Jules (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi Yanny

I have been doing my induction phase of keto and eating plenty of spinach, broc and other leafy green veggies i have been feeling strangely bloated after the veggies and so was going to just drop them and keep my carbs to zero.

I dont eat massive amounts of veggies, but do get for example 300 gms per meal


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

It could be quite hard to function on zero carbs especially during workouts and cardio. They reckon anything under 50g carbs a day will keep you in deep keto.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

scouse jules said:


> Hi Yanny
> 
> I have been doing my induction phase of keto and eating plenty of spinach, broc and other leafy green veggies i have been feeling strangely bloated after the veggies and so was going to just drop them and keep my carbs to zero.
> 
> I dont eat massive amounts of veggies, but do get for example 300 gms per meal


 Did you cut veg out completely and then start eating again when you felt bloated. Your body could be struggling to readjust again.

Many top pro bodybuilders cut out dairy products before competitions and then have to stay of dairy products for good as they become lactose intolerent.


----------



## Scouse_Jules (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah up to about 40gms a day of carbs is optimal, on keto with a weekly (or so) carb up to replenish stores.

But those of us with a lot of weight to lose can go without the carb up periods (24 or 48 hours) maybe just having a little carbs if needed to keep the weight loss going

You can operate on zero carbs and you do have period of feeling bad in induction, no energy, cant lift, but this lasts for just a few days until the body starts to use fats for energy (thats how I understand it).


----------



## Scouse_Jules (Aug 12, 2010)

yannyboy said:


> Did you cut veg out completely and then start eating again when you felt bloated. Your body could be struggling to readjust again.
> 
> Many top pro bodybuilders cut out dairy products before competitions and then have to stay of dairy products for good as they become lactose intolerent.


No, I have always eaten veggies, especially the leafy greens. When i think about it, the bloat could be down to a few things (None that are new to me) sunflower seeds, olives etc. Part of the thinking about going for just steak and eggs for a period, is also to bring foods back into my diet one at a time and see possibly find the culprit


----------

